# Clutch kit



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

Not to familiar with the clutch kits just wondering which one I need on my popo 850 I have 28's (interco swamp lites) on stock rims can someone please help me out I read that chart but it was like reading Chinese I would really appreciate it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You will most likely need a whole kit. The Polaris clutches are way different than those of a brute. You cant just slap in 1 spring and be done. 

Your best bet is to either talk to EPI and see what they suggest for 28's. Or Talk to QSC (Quad Shop Customs).

I talked to Chad @ EPI for a while one day on the phone (he's an engineer, not a salesman) and he explained to me a little about the PoPo clutches & from what he said, it's best to have the whole kit.


----------

